# Motorola Leaks Done Forever?



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

I read that the source of all motorola leaks, like sbfs etc has been eliminated. This being true, does this mean all motorola sbfs for current and future devices will never get to us and does this mean motorola devices are now not really an option for development?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Source?


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

The answer is just simply that moto stopped doing SBF's. They can't get rid of our method of getting updates unless they completely redo blur (not happening)


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Understood. So what is it that ppl will use on moto devices to restore or unbrick moto devices without sbfs?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## possnfiffer (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm sure it will be in the guide when it comes time


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

gammaxgoblin said:


> Understood. So what is it that ppl will use on moto devices to restore or unbrick moto devices without sbfs?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


they are fxz's now....not sbf

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

nerdslogic said:


> they are fxz's now....not sbf
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Fxz's..... when did that come up? Sounds fun!







get a new phone in 2 months trying to decide what to go with. Kinda want something with the physical kbd. Aiming at the droid3. So in the future ill be looking to fxz it?


----------



## ldopa (Jul 21, 2011)

I gotta read more on this fxz.


----------



## ldopa (Jul 21, 2011)

http://briefmobile.com/droid-bionic-receives-fastboot-recovery-files

This is for the bionic, but it gives info on fxz. It's pretty much the same process for the end user (rsd, drivers etc..), the file format is just different. No biggie.


----------



## phrir1 (Aug 4, 2011)

freddy0872 said:


> Fxz's..... when did that come up? Sounds fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you can hold out for a bit do a search for motorola maserati (code name for droid 4).


----------



## jay (Jun 13, 2011)

Just get the nexus =p

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

jay said:


> Just get the nexus =p


I didn't know Nexus had a slideout QWERTY keyboard. When did they introduce that feature?

(P.S. I'm going to get the European version of DROID4 whenever it becomes available. Due to unlockable bootloader.)


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> (P.S. I'm going to get the European version of DROID4 whenever it becomes available. Due to unlockable bootloader.)


...you just made my night
That was the funny comment I was waiting for now I can go to bed happy; Thanks Gasia Yuno


----------



## hgrimberg (Aug 22, 2011)

The european versions have the bootloader unlocked? It seems that europeans dont get sbf files for their moto versions? They dont know how to get them?


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

hgrimberg said:


> The european versions have the bootloader unlocked? It seems that europeans dont get sbf files for their moto versions? They dont know how to get them?


We don't get sbfs or fxzs anymore either cuz apparently p3droid or whoever gets the leaks doesn't give a crap about the d2

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

or maybe there just arent anymore for the device....?


----------



## hgrimberg (Aug 22, 2011)

gammaxgoblin said:


> We don't get sbfs or fxzs anymore either cuz apparently p3droid or whoever gets the leaks doesn't give a crap about the d2
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


I was asking about the sbf's for the european motorolas like the Milestone 2 or the Motorola Pro. There is no sbf for the pro so far... Will it be possible to get? Is it an insider from Motorola that leaks the sbf's for americans only? Europeans don't get sbf's for their models?


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

hgrimberg said:


> I was asking about the sbf's for the european motorolas like the Milestone 2 or the Motorola Pro. There is no sbf for the pro so far... Will it be possible to get?


You mean the Droid Pro? Theres 2 sbf's that I know of off the top of my head.... 1 froyo and 1 gb. Its not the latest GB though.


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeaaa I just seen the ad on vzw's site for the d4! Might wait! I like the motorola designing but hate the fact that everything is so locked down!


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Blame verizon, the foreign stuff is unlocked these days.


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> or maybe there just arent anymore for the device....?


I have to believe there is an sbf for every final OS build release that exists ....just makes sense on Verizons part yes? For servicing purposes.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> Blame verizon, the foreign stuff is unlocked these days.


Thanks for the clairification!! So even if I go with a non moto phone from vzw it'll still be locked? Is it that difficult to get a foreign phone? Id imagine ud just have to pay full price huh?


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

It isn't that difficult, but getting it on verizon would be the hard part since you'd have to clone a verizon esn on it and put the right settings in the radio. I did it once with an old xv6700. But yeah it is Verizon completely, they're known for intentionally crippling their phones. They block certain BT profiles, block tethering, force Moto and others to lock bootloaders (E.X. The RAZR thats coming out). It certainly isn't moto. The only theing they're guilty of is dragging their feet with updates.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> You mean the Droid Pro? Theres 2 sbf's that I know of off the top of my head.... 1 froyo and 1 gb. Its not the latest GB though.


Motorola Droid Pro and Motorola Pro are about as different as Droid 2 Global and Milestone 2.


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> It isn't that difficult, but getting it on verizon would be the hard part since you'd have to clone a verizon esn on it and put the right settings in the radio. I did it once with an old xv6700. But yeah it is Verizon completely, they're known for intentionally crippling their phones. They block certain BT profiles, block tethering, force Moto and others to lock bootloaders (E.X. The RAZR thats coming out). It certainly isn't moto. The only theing they're guilty of is dragging their feet with updates.


Didn't big red say their network is open to any device that can run on it? They just need to load the esn into their database?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> Motorola Droid Pro and Motorola Pro are about as different as Droid 2 Global and Milestone 2.


Didnt know there was a different one. When i googled (didnt look but for about 30 seconds) everything I saw was Droid Pro. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

gammaxgoblin said:


> Didn't big red say their network is open to any device that can run on it? They just need to load the esn into their database?


You mean MEID. ESNs aren't used any more.

When you activate a phone on a VZW line, you need to input its MEID. However, CDMA phones that were not made for Verizon Wireless might need actual programming (because *228 is VZW specific) by the VZW tech personnel, and CDMA phones that use RUIMs are completely unable to function on VZW's network due to lack of RUIMs.


----------



## hgrimberg (Aug 22, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> Blame verizon, the foreign stuff is unlocked these days.


What???? You mean that all the Motorola phones that are sold outside the US have the bootloader unlocked??? So you don't need the sbf?
I was asking about the Motorola Pro's sbf, not the Droid Pro. They look the same but don't have that old cdma technology that is still available in the US. It's pure GSM. I can't find the Motorola Pro's sbf anywhere in the web. Maybe there is no need for a sbf since it's "foreign"?


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

Correct me if I wrong but cdma may be older but it is more reliable than GSM.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

bdsullivan, CDMA provides better coverage areas, but also less reliable connectivity. CDMA's 3G is subpar compared to GSM's UMTS and HSPA technologies.

hgrimberg, "old" Motorola phones like Motorola Pro (the European version of Droid Pro) don't have their bootloaders unlocked at the moment. Motorola only stated that their new phones (Motorola RAZR being the prime example) will feature unlockable bootloaders.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

hgrimberg said:


> What???? You mean that all the Motorola phones that are sold outside the US have the bootloader unlocked??? So you don't need the sbf?
> I was asking about the Motorola Pro's sbf, not the Droid Pro. They look the same but don't have that old cdma technology that is still available in the US. It's pure GSM. I can't find the Motorola Pro's sbf anywhere in the web. Maybe there is no need for a sbf since it's "foreign"?


Just because its foreign doesnt mean there isnt an sbf for it. Look at the Milestone and the Defy for instance. Motorola just hasn't been making SBF's as much lately and if they have they've been distributing them through secure channels directly to carriers.


----------



## hgrimberg (Aug 22, 2011)

But the bootloader is unlocked on the foreign Motorola phones?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Most of them it seems.


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

So basically if i attempted to get a foreign phone that has unlocked bootloader vzw may not want to activate it cuz its a foreign MEID??? should matter i figured, i was under the assumption that vzw will activate almost any phone now. I knew way back when they would only accept phone spec designed for verizon. if you found the right person they would activate it with no questions. now im all up in the air as to what to get. I was leaning towards the droid3 but i realized its only 3G. 4G will be opening up sooner than later and id rather jump onto the 4G if i can. But the RAZER does not have phys kbd. EH>>>> well see what happens when DEC comes around. all i know is my ADB flaked out and wont work in windows ne more. Not sure why, so thats my focus right now. rather pist lol.....


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

freddy0872 said:


> So basically if i attempted to get a foreign phone that has unlocked bootloader vzw may not want to activate it cuz its a foreign MEID???


No.

Let me explain this again: no one in Europe uses CDMA. Verizon uses CDMA. Europe uses GSM. European phones are made for GSM, not CDMA. They don't make CDMA phones for Europe. There are no "global" phones made for Europe which would support CDMA, because GSM is present all around the globe, much unlike CDMA, and so there's no need to provide alternate means of communication.

Verizon = CDMA.
European carriers = GSM.

GSM phones don't work on CDMA networks.

GSM phones don't have MEIDs or ESNs.

Oh, it's also prohibited to carrier-lock phones in Europe. And the phones don't even have carrier branding in 99% of the cases. Not to mention you can buy them from just any cellphone store and purchase a SIM of any major carrier along. Or insert your old SIM. Whatever.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> No.
> 
> Let me explain this again: no one in Europe uses CDMA. Verizon uses CDMA. Europe uses GSM. European phones are made for GSM, not CDMA. They don't make CDMA phones for Europe. There are no "global" phones made for Europe which would support CDMA, because GSM is present all around the globe, much unlike CDMA, and so there's no need to provide alternate means of communication.
> 
> ...


Oh they have MEID's (both GSM and CDMA do) but of course you can't use it to activate. Also He could get a phone from a place that DOES use CDMA (about 95% of the world uses GSM, not quite 100 so they do make foreign CDMA phones)


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

GSM devices don't have MEIDs. IMEI, yes. MEID, no.

And "Foreign CDMA phones" are usually made for either CDMA-450, Korea Telecom (own standard), or Japanese local CDMA networks. And most of those use RUIMs which VZW doesn't support.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah thats what I meant, I always get IMEI's and MEID's mixed up. Anyways as long as it's cdma and supports the frequency of the carrier it will work.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Sure. What if you get a NTT phone that is CDMA and supports Verizon's frequency?

How exactly will you program it? NTT uses RUIMs, so the PRL and everything has to be stored on the RUIM (it's a type of UICC; SIM/USIM are also UICC).


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> Sure. What if you get a NTT phone that is CDMA and supports Verizon's frequency?
> 
> How exactly will you program it? NTT uses RUIMs, so the PRL and everything has to be stored on the RUIM (it's a type of UICC; SIM/USIM are also UICC).


LTE devices use an RUIM (SIM), so as long as you pop the SIM in and it supports the frequency than theoretically it should work.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

LTE devices use USIM cards. Not RUIM ones. USIM is GSM-only, RUIM is for CDMA. Verizon's LTE network uses GSM USIM cards.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

hmm, sounds like youd have to do some serious modifications to make it work... although I KNOW there are some phones out there, I just don't know which ones.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Most non-RUIM CDMA phones are carrier branded, and programmed to use their carrier's services.

With a non-VZW CDMA phone that is compatible with VZW you won't be able to use *228 to activate and program it, or to update its PRL. To program the phone to VZW you'll have to either have VZW guys do it for you, or get the required data along with the PRL from them and program/upload the PRL manually with CDMA Workshop and such.

That's what DROID2 GLOBAL users on the USA's Cricket and MetroPCS, and Ukraine's Intertelecom do to get their phones working on their carrier's network.

And all CDMA programming along with the PRL is lost during SBF, too.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah I've used CDMA workshop to get a sprint phone on VZW before (cloned ESN/changed PRL/changed Data parameters)


----------



## bandario (Jul 10, 2011)

Ace, did you get FBI chasing you in choppers for cloning the ESN?

I just read ghost in the wires, the Kevin Mitnick story...cloning ESN was one big thing that led to his eventual downfall.

I wonder if a similar thing can be achieved on a GSM phone? They are making it very difficult to get hold of sim cards without proper ID....besides which, you can be identified by the hardware signature of the handset anyway.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

GSM phones use IMEI; altering the IMEI is possible, however legislation in most countries prohibits such stuff.

There's no other "hardware signature"; a phone's IMEI is a unique enough ID to use as "signature".


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

bandario said:


> Ace, did you get FBI chasing you in choppers for cloning the ESN?
> 
> I just read ghost in the wires, the Kevin Mitnick story...cloning ESN was one big thing that led to his eventual downfall.
> 
> I wonder if a similar thing can be achieved on a GSM phone? They are making it very difficult to get hold of sim cards without proper ID....besides which, you can be identified by the hardware signature of the handset anyway.


lmao no, the ESN cloning is perfectly legal as I owned both phones and the line of service... For all purposes an ESN very well means the same as a MAC address and you dont hear about people getting arrested for cloning their own MAC address.

What I did was just take an old verizon handset from around 2001 and clone its esn on my xv6700 and it worked flawlessly. It is really only illegal if you use it to clone some random persons esn because then it effectively identifies as their handset and can be used freely to make calls. That is the illegal part. If someone were to take me to court over cloning my ESN I would most likely win since as I said, I owned both phones and I had the line of service that it was being cloned onto.


----------

